# what is the difference betn winword /a and winword /safe?



## iinfi (Feb 22, 2006)

what is the difference betn winword /a and winword /safe, when you type it in the START >> RUN ??


----------



## djmykey (Feb 22, 2006)

winword /a - am not sure it started normally.

winword /safe - It showed as safe mode in the title bar dunno what it does tho


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2006)

winword /a is the safe mode and is used for troubleshooting of MS Word. but i dunno whats /safe even though title bar says safe mode


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 23, 2006)

Saw this in Word help file : 



> /safe
> Start Word in Office Safe Mode.
> /ttemplatename
> Start Word with a new document based on a template other than the Normal template (Normal template: A global template that you can use for any type of document. You can modify this template to change the default document formatting or content.). Example: /tMyfax.dot
> ...



You should also try searching for Startup switches in Word help ..


----------



## iinfi (Feb 23, 2006)

!!thanks for the info buddy!! :d


----------

